# Ambers 3 week old kittens



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

They arent the best, they are wriggly little things.

I didnt name them (apart from Tia) their new owners have named them in advance.

My tiny princess










Bert and Ernie are going together.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Awww, there so cute!!!!


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you!! I love your profile pic, is that your kitten?


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Lol, Nope, i wish...I dont own any pets anymore, But i did used to have 2 cats....


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, Nope, i wish...I dont own any pets anymore, But i did used to have 2 cats....


ah he looks like my little ginger kitten. what area do you live? my neighbour has one exactly the same.


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

kitties said:


> ah he looks like my little ginger kitten. what area do you live? my neighbour has one exactly the same.


I know, Bert is it? I live in South Wales...U?


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

They are gorgeous  x


----------



## Spearmint (Sep 15, 2009)

aaawwww how sweet


----------



## LisaLisa (Jun 26, 2009)

adorable


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Baby Bordie said:


> I know, Bert is it? I live in South Wales...U?


ah im in Newcastle Upon Tyne. Yeah Bert! We had called him Tango, but hes going with his brother, so shes named them after Sesame Streets, Bert and Ernie.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

plumo72 said:


> They are gorgeous  x





Spearmint said:


> aaawwww how sweet





LisaLisa said:


> adorable


Thank you all!!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Gorgeous kittens. Love their markings


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

They are just the sweetest things! Gorgeous x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

They are beautiful. I still can't get over how well grown they are!

Liz


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

How cute.......


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

lizward said:


> They are beautiful. I still can't get over how well grown they are!
> 
> Liz


Thank you all for liking my babies!  Liz you are so funny! this is my first litter so ive no knowledge of how small or big they should be or how grown up lol!! They have teeth now and area all playing and interacting with each other, Tia is still a little slower in progress than the others but is doing well.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Alansw8 said:


> Gorgeous kittens. Love their markings





Acacia86 said:


> They are just the sweetest things! Gorgeous x





Fizzy12 said:


> How cute.......


Thank you  Thank you  Thank you!


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

They are bootiful :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

They grow up so quick. Enjoy them while you can time just flies and before you know they are off to there new homes.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

They are adorable

i want them all lol


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Totally gorgeous!


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

They are so so beautiful. 

How do you make your piccys like? that its very effective.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

sjreilly72 said:


> They are bootiful :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> They grow up so quick. Enjoy them while you can time just flies and before you know they are off to there new homes.


oh dont! ill cry!!!



Spaniel mad said:


> They are adorable
> 
> i want them all lol


so do I lol!


Angelic1 said:


> Totally gorgeous!


Thank you!


fairy74 said:


> They are so so beautiful.
> 
> How do you make your piccys like? that its very effective.


I upload them to photobucket and theres an editing suite on there. I do have one with my camera but haven't had chance to upload it to my computer yet.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

thought id add this pic.










this pic sums them up perfectly! my little Tia is still nervous about joining in. The other two love to fight and Ginger is so laid back!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Your little princess is still gorgeous & still my fav of all your kittens. Amber has gotten a lovely litter - you must be very proud.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

JoWDC said:


> Your little princess is still gorgeous & still my fav of all your kittens. Amber has gotten a lovely litter - you must be very proud.


aw is she? she doesnt stand out as much as the others, one with being so small, and two with not having as much white on her, but she does have the prettiest little face, and her eyes seem much bigger than the others as her face isnt as big as theirs.

I am so proud of Amber, she has been an amazing mum, and never goes very far away from them. She seems more affectionate towards us as well. Its such a lovely thing to have witnessed and been a part of. I will cry when they leave us.

Thanks for your comments


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

They all look so scrummy! xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous,


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I love the pic with the captions! And have thought of some more - the one at the top has his paw over the other's eyes and is saying "Don't look! You really don't want to know where the tabby one's just put his paw!"


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

fairy74 said:


> They are so so beautiful.
> 
> How do you make your piccys like? that its very effective.


I always wondered this too.  They are gorgeous.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

bimbleweb said:


> They all look so scrummy! xx


yummy scrummy, I agree!



colliemerles said:


> gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous,


Thank you x



MerlinsMum said:


> I love the pic with the captions! And have thought of some more - the one at the top has his paw over the other's eyes and is saying "Don't look! You really don't want to know where the tabby one's just put his paw!"


You crazy lady! lol!



mellowma said:


> I always wondered this too.  They are gorgeous.


photobucket! :wink5:


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Haha what a great picture.

Must be a handful lol.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

fairy74 said:


> Haha what a great picture.
> 
> Must be a handful lol.


we are ok at moment cos they are still in a box (a new high one!) we let them out to play, i think its safer that way, im terrified the kids stand on them or something. They are just still toddling anyway but getting more active by the day!


----------



## Anwen (Jul 10, 2009)

Adorable!!!
xxxx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Anwen said:


> Adorable!!!
> xxxx


Thanks hun x


----------



## nurseberyl (Jul 27, 2009)

they are just so lovely!


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

nurseberyl said:


> they are just so lovely!


thank you i am keeping the one that looks like your profile pic!


----------

